# 5870



## Timlander

I will be getting THIS HIS 5870 back from RMA on Thursday. I am wondering if it would be worth me getting a GTX570 in a trade or something? They are around the same price but the 570 performs better I believe.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;11873580*
> I will be getting THIS HIS 5870 back from RMA on Thursday. I am wondering if it would be worth me getting a GTX570 in a trade or something? They are around the same price but the 570 performs better I believe.


I would doubt anyone would trade a 570 for a 5870 right now. 190 dollars shipped for a non-reference pcb card.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;11873732*
> I would doubt anyone would trade a 570 for a 5870 right now. 190 dollars shipped for a non-reference pcb card.


$200 off for a new card from RMA? neh...


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;11873751*
> $200 off for a new card from RMA? neh...


Newegg pricing is dead wrong, and obsolete.

I would go as high as 210, but no higher. The card has no voltage regulator, and the fan is frankly sub-par to a reference cooler. You can take a look around; the 5870 has a weak resale value.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;11873580*
> I will be getting THIS HIS 5870 back from RMA on Thursday. I am wondering if it would be worth me getting a GTX570 in a trade or something? They are around the same price but the 570 performs better I believe.


$230 shipped, $210 for a quick sale. Those 5870s have gone down a lot in price.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

$225 shipped for a new 5870.

I have a hard time selling my 5970 locally for $450. Nobody cares for the cypress cores when the GTX 570 and 69XX is out.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;11873791*
> Newegg pricing is dead wrong, and obsolete.
> 
> I would go as high as 210, but no higher. The card has no voltage regulator, and the fan is frankly sub-par to a reference cooler. You can take a look around; the 5870 has a weak resale value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch;11873801*
> $230 shipped, $210 for a quick sale. Those 5870s have gone down a lot in price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;11873814*
> $225 shipped for a new 5870.
> 
> I have a hard time selling my 5970 locally for $450. Nobody cares for the cypress cores when the GTX 570 and 69XX is out.


Well that really does blow....I am pretty sad now..







guess I cant sell off this 5870 like I had planned. GTX570 is such a good price right now but iv got no money at all right now.


----------



## Faraz

Yeah, Newegg's pricing on those is ridiculous. No way a 5870 would cost more than a 6970. I'd say about $225 shipped.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timlander;11873580*
> I will be getting THIS HIS 5870 back from RMA on Thursday. I am wondering if it would be worth me getting a GTX570 in a trade or something? They are around the same price but the 570 performs better I believe.


Get a 6950! It is $300 and unlocks to a 6970 and performs roughly around a 580 I believe. Great deal.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;11873956*
> Get a 6950! It is $300 and unlocks to a 6970 and *performs roughly around a 580* I believe. Great deal.


??? I been reading a lot of reviews and benches and I doubt that.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;11873956*
> Get a 6950! It is $300 and unlocks to a 6970 and performs roughly around a 580 I believe. Great deal.


Neh I dont have money for that...


----------



## CovertCover

The 5870 is still a great card, I don't see the need for you to sell it and go get a 570...


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover;11874107*
> The 5870 is still a great card, I don't see the need for you to sell it and go get a 570...


I guess cause I have been with this 9600 for 2 months while I wait on my RMA I just have the itch for a more powerful card. I hope the 5870 satisfies me when it finally gets here....been waiting too long. I cant remember what it was like when I had it.. =(


----------



## gotendbz1

keep the card and get another 5870 off of here or another forum for 180-200 and xfire that *****.


----------



## spoolindsm127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1;11875157*
> keep the card and get another 5870 off of here or another forum for 180-200 and xfire that *****.


I'd also do this!

If not try ebay for $200-$210 you might find a buyer.

Good luck


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*


keep the card and get another 5870 off of here or another forum for 180-200 and xfire that *****.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spoolindsm127*


I'd also do this!

If not try ebay for $200-$210 you might find a buyer.

Good luck










Hmm...pretty good idea there since people seem to be wanting to give up their 5870's a lot lately.


----------



## ydna666

210


----------



## Buddharoxor

Xfire'd 5870s don't scale as well as the newer cards, but they are still very strong cards.

You could sell it for $200 pretty quickly or pick up another 5870 near that price for Xfire.


----------



## Ryan747

I have to say maybe $210


----------

